# Training him to GO OUT SIDE,,, HELP!!



## Cindy Lee

Hello everyone. I'm not sure how much more we can take. We are having one heck of a time house training our Havanese "Fred". It does not seem to matter when I take him out to "Go". 10 minuets after he eats, 30, 60, an hour and a half---- the end result is always the same, he POOPS in the house when I bring him in! There is no pattern to it-except that 9 out of 10 times he waits for the dining room floor to do his business. Very seldom he will "go" when I walk him outside.
Am I missing something? Should I put a section of hardwood flooring in the driveway? ( Ha, ha,ha, just kidding).

Also, how long does it usually take till Havaanese act like they know their name? I'm beginning to think Fred might have selective audiology? 

Any help and tips would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Molly120213

Are you using a crate, expen or indoor potty option in the house?


----------



## lfung5

Was his hearing tested? It should take long for them to know their name. 

You need a separate command for poop. I use poo poo. I don't know how people don't have separate commands. There have been times when I needed my guys to poop before I went to work because I had to close off their dog door for one reason or another. They would pee and poop on command. If I just whisper poo poo over and over they go!!!


----------



## Cindy Lee

*Info on potty training*

Hello, and thanks for the reply. How long or at what age did your pup start getting the hang of it?
How did you train him/her? Just taking them out on a leash to the area that you want them to use?


----------



## Molly120213

Crate training worked well for me with Molly. I am home with her most of the time and I frequently took her outside on a leash to her potty area. When she would go potty she would get some freedom in the house when we came in. I still kept a close eye on her. If she did not go potty she would go back in the crate for a short while and then we would try again. I also used an expen to give her a place to play or eat if I didn't want to watch her every second but give her more room than the crate. The older she got the longer she would go between potty trips and the more freedom she would get outside the crate. I still supervised her very closely when she was not in the crate because you still need to watch for signs that they have to go out.


----------



## lfung5

Couple days to know their name. I would use it a lot though. When you take him out and see him peeing say, pee pee good boy Fred! When he is pooping, say poo poo poo poo the entire time he's pooping. He will soon realize what poo poo and pee pee are. In the am tell him to poo and pee. Same for afternoon and evening, depending on how many times is regular for him. My guys only poop 1-2 x a day usually am and pm. Be sure too feed a high quality food. If not, he will poop a ton! I like the raw diet, keeps their poops small and less frequent.


----------



## Marbel

Training Chloe - we started the moment we bought her home for outside potty. Potty is the word I use for both, she understands. In the beginning we were taking her out every 15 - 30 minutes every day. We take her out the same door to the same location. I have small area in back of my house that is fenced in with some grass and pine needle. She likes to use the pine needle when it's wet outside. It's takes time, patience and understanding. There were accidents along the way, that's to be expected. Also Chloe is crate trained. When she didn't go when we took her out, she would go back in to her crate and we try again. Also, after each meal - she will poop. We have had her since the end of May, she was 8 weeks. I can say now, she knows what she is suppose to do and where to go. Also I know her cues, of when she needs to go out. Sometimes she'll go over by the door and stand or she'll look to her leash, that's my signal from her. I have no problem with her at night, she sleeps straight through. Last potty break is around 10:00. She goes to bed by 8:30.

I would say not to give him any freedom in the house until he is trained to point a where he knows where he should go. I know this is hard, but it's a must.

As for recognizing her name, she didn't get right away, it took a few weeks. I think she knew, but would sometime ignore me. Now when I say it and she comes right away, or looks directly at me.


----------



## krandall

Kodi was already trained to use a litter box when we brought him home. We continued that training, and also took him out. He prefered pooping outside from day one, and rarely used the litter box for that. We had a few accidents, of course, but he learned very quickly to get to his litter box when needed. We, of course, limited the areas he had access to. First just the kitchen, then the kitchen and family room, then the downstairs, and only after a LONG time, the upstairs unless he was being directly supervised. He was always in his ex-pen with a litter box when we were not home.

While he rarely had accidents after the first few months, I often felt thet it was because WE were "trained" to get him out when we knew he'd need to poop. He was a failure on learning to use a bell... Absolutely REFUSED to touch it. Shortly before he turned two, all of a sudden, he started barking to go out when he needed to potty. From then on, we no longer had to always keep his schedule in mind... He lets us know when it's time!


----------



## Ruthiec

The pet door revolutionised our lives. It seemed as if house training just wasn't clicking with Charlie and his signs were so subtle that we often missed them Finally at about 8 months we decided to install the pet door. Within 2 weeks of having it installed he was fully house trained and now just happily takes himself off whenever he needs to go. The great thing is that he is also totally reliable indoors in that he will hold on until he is let out if for any reason we lock the pet flap or accidentally shut the wrong door or are at someone else's house. If he does need to go out I get a firm nose nudge on the shin - his way of saying "remember me?".

Not very helpful if you don't have the option to fit one, but if you do then I would strongly recommend it (of course only if your yard is totally enclosed).


----------



## SharonW

We are working on housetraining for Lucy-Loo also. We have two crates for her. We put one in the bedroom and one in the TV room. (We are too lazy to carry one crate back and forth and they are fairly cheap) We found that she had liked to poo in the living room. We put up a barrier between the TV and living room. Removing her favorite spot seemed to help.


----------



## Suzi

Maybe try putting the accident in the area you want him to go. Also really clean the hard wood floor so the sent is totally gone. I'm just thinking maybe the texture of the area is bothering him. Your hardwood floor out side may not be a bad idea.LOL


----------



## lfung5

Ruthiec said:


> The pet door revolutionised our lives. It seemed as if house training just wasn't clicking with Charlie and his signs were so subtle that we often missed them Finally at about 8 months we decided to install the pet door. Within 2 weeks of having it installed he was fully house trained and now just happily takes himself off whenever he needs to go. The great thing is that he is also totally reliable indoors in that he will hold on until he is let out if for any reason we lock the pet flap or accidentally shut the wrong door or are at someone else's house. If he does need to go out I get a firm nose nudge on the shin - his way of saying "remember me?".
> 
> Not very helpful if you don't have the option to fit one, but if you do then I would strongly recommend it (of course only if your yard is totally enclosed).


I couldn't live without my doggy door. In fact, this month I'm doing away with my patio sliding glass door one and putting a double flap one through the wall. It has better insulation.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Sophie also preferred pooping in the house. She got the pee part pretty quickly. The last time she pooped in the house when she was about 2, I screamed really loudly, not at her, but several times just to make a bad noise. She never did it again. I would not recommend this unless all else fails.


----------



## Ruthiec

lfung5 said:


> I couldn't live without my doggy door.


With three to let in and out you'd be up and down like a yoyo without one


----------



## lfung5

That is so true!!


----------



## Cindy Lee

*Thanks for all the advice!*

Hello everyone,
Thank you all for the wonderful potty training advice. Fred is getting better, I think that Bob & I have to use the crate always when he does not poop outside. We'll keep on it. Thanks again!!


----------



## Cindy Lee

Hello,
I actually have started doing this a few days ago. It seems to help, I'm hoping that it keeps getting better.
Many thanks


----------



## dottedone

Yep... I'm at the same point. 10 months old. have to retrain myself to put Pearl in her crate if she doesn't poop when going out of a walk after eating.
Thanks for the words of wisdom. Knowing this works for you all let me know it will work for Pearl and I also.


----------



## Heather's

We were consistent in taking Scout out to the backyard lawn 15 min after meals and every two hours at eleven weeks old. I would say go potty. He was dependable within a couple of weeks. If I say "go potty" he will go outside now. Our little girl has taken months to train. I know that I confused her and it is my fault. I started with pads inside the house because she was so small. It has taken a long time to train her to go outside. She has finally caught on recently and goes outside


----------



## Cindy Lee

*Close to getting the boot!*

Hello everyone,
Thank you for all the tips and info. Fred is over 6 months now and STILL going in the house! I am at my wits end. We take him out, he does NOTHING while outside (20 min to as mush as 45 min), then once back inside, as soon as you turn your head- BOOM! Poop on the floor. He has gotten to the point that he does not try to sneak away. Right in front of us he will pee or poop. I have tried the bells on the door, telling him "outside" when we go to potty as well as a host of other suggestions,,,,,,,, nothing works!
Bob (husband) is close to dropping him off at the animal shelter. I really hate to see him go, but if anyone is near Baltimore County, MD 21237, and you are good at housetraining dogs I have a deal for you!


----------



## Molly120213

Sorry to hear this. Have you been putting him back in a crate or expen when he doesn't potty? Letting him loose in the house won't work until he is fully trained. I also wouldn't wait 20 to 45 minutes outside for a potty. After 5 or 10 minutes I would confine again and try again in a little while. They are smart dogs and will learn that if they potty outside they get more freedom inside (still supervised though). Once it finally clicks with them it is great and they can be given more freedom in the house. Don't give up - he is still a baby.


----------



## Heather's

I know it is alot of work to house train...Fred is still just a puppy and learning. When you feed him take him on a very long walk, not a short walk. It really helps them to exercise and not just go outside. He will go on his walk. Praise him and make a big deal of it. Take him outside every two hours and say go potty or whatever you chose and be consistent and always praise. Our two always go first thing in the morning and at bedtime. I know it can be frustrating, but Fred will eventually catch on


----------



## SJ1998

I agree with HeatherGlen - have you tried taking him for a walk? I have always walked my dog to get him to go to the bathroom, except for the first couple of weeks he was home as a little puppy and used the pads. 

I would try the walking if you havent already. You'll also have to confine him in the house or have him attached to you on a leash. I did that with my guy when he was little. I always had him on the leash with me if he wasnt crated so that i could rush him outside if he looked like he was about to do something. 

Just read the other thread - definitely take him to lfung's house! She has three and it will really help him to learn from other dogs. I have another dog and I think it was a lot easier to train mine as he could learn from his older brother. Good luck. And its not just a small breed thing, no puppy is totally reliable at six months!


----------



## sandypaws

Cindy Lee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Thank you for all the tips and info. Fred is over 6 months now and STILL going in the house! I am at my wits end. We take him out, he does NOTHING while outside (20 min to as mush as 45 min), then once back inside, as soon as you turn your head- BOOM! Poop on the floor. He has gotten to the point that he does not try to sneak away. Right in front of us he will pee or poop. I have tried the bells on the door, telling him "outside" when we go to potty as well as a host of other suggestions,,,,,,,, nothing works!
> Bob (husband) is close to dropping him off at the animal shelter. I really hate to see him go, but if anyone is near Baltimore County, MD 21237, and you are good at housetraining dogs I have a deal for you!


Please, please, please do not drop him off at a shelter. As I said on your other post, give Linda a try. She is willing to meet you to pick him up. Also, as someone else mentioned, if you have a contract with his breeder, you are probably not allowed to just give him up to a shelter. Do what's right for little Fred.


----------



## lfung5

I will come to Maryland and pick him up this weekend. I posted in your other thread and PM'ed you. There are a lot of people who will want him for all the wrong reasons. If you sell him in tact, people might use him to backyard breed. Please do not drop him at a shelter, when so many people are offering to help. I adore these dogs and will go out of my way to train him, love him and find him the best possible home…..


----------



## dottedone

This is an amazing thread and amazing group.


----------



## Molly120213

There are a lot of people that would like to help you and Fred. We would love to hear something more from you Cindy Lee.


----------



## Nicm

I hate to hear this trust me I know Darla is 6 1/2 months old she got it pretty quick, but Im a stay home wife and it takes work but I promise it does pay off! Also if your husband really wants Fred to go PLEASE contact Linda she will love your little Fred like no other! Havs are her world and she will take great care of FRED! Please contact Linda if you haven't already Cindy Lee..Hope y'all have a nice holiday.

Take care

Nic & Darla


----------

